# Desperate



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, I have come here asking for advice, if there is any

My daughter had to leave her home and husband and is with us at the moment while she sorts herself out. In his nastiness, he still lives in the house, her husband has come and dumped the cats on us saying that they are my daughter's cats and not his. Well we have two dogs, one of which thinks cats are for eating so we have had to put the cats in the shed whilst daughter finds the cats a home.

It's awful, the cats are becoming withdrawn and I cannot let the dogs in the garden because the one that doesn't like cats just stands at the shed door barking and terrorising the cats inside. One of them has tried digging a hole at the bottom of the door he is so desperate to get out. We have tried so many different phone numbers, with everyone passing a number on to us after telling us they cannot help. I have a couple of numbers to call but they are either permanently engaged or not answered.

I am finding this so upsetting keeping the cats like this but just don't know what else to do


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, where abouts are you?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes where abouts are you ?


----------



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

South Wales, North of Swansea. Poor things are still stuck in my shed. The people I _*do*_ actually manage to get hold of, say they cannot take any more in because there are so many kittens around at the moment


----------



## kateaitken07 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would have them in a heartbeat but your too far from me and i dont drive


----------



## kateaitken07 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just checked and its a 3 hour drive!


----------



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw Kate, bless you for even considering it.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes i would to but i'm in West Sussex  x it's 4 hours and 50 mins away


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Have you tried Cardiff rescues

Catwell and Cats protection league - Cardiff is about an hour from Swansea

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Southern Wales

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in South West Wales


----------



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, will try Catwell now. Cats protection league in Swansea, say we are not from their area and that we come under Carmarthen, so don't imagine that the one in Cardiff will say anything different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Teapotty said:


> Thanks, will try Catwell now. Cats protection league in Swansea, say we are not from their area and that we come under Carmarthen, so don't imagine that the one in Cardiff will say anything different.


Try these numbers

Cats protection in bridgend 01656 724396

or

Maws 01656 653456 (who are a rescue centre)

I know your not in there area but is closer than cardiff. xxx


----------



## animalmad2 (Jul 8, 2009)

I too would love to help out but live just too far away from you .
Have you tried Manytears ,or maybe Bristol and wales cat rescue?.
I really hope you can get something sorted out soon.


----------



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

Kath, bless you, the lady at the second number you sugested let us take the cats there this afternoon. She was not really surprised that there were lots of abandoned cats at the moment as people were not taking them on because of holidays. She didn't think that they would be around for long as they are nice looking cats, neutered and less than a year old. The place was really quite nice, I don't know what I was expecting but was very pleased.

Animalmad, yes I have tried and tried and tried to get in touch with Many Tears. They just don't pick up their phone during the day and the chap that I got hold of in the evening said that I had to phone back in the daytime, ha!!!

Thanks all for your suggestions. I am feeling so relieved for the poor little cats and hope they have a wonderful life with new family/families very soon. 

Now I can go and let my dogs out in the garden properly, without one of them trying to get into the shed and have supper


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

im glad things have worked out for you, bet the dogs are happy to have the garden back....


----------



## animalmad2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi That's good news so glad you are now sorted out and have found a place for the cats to go ,sorry you had a problem with my suggestion i hope life sorts itself out now for your family all the best .


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

let the cats and dogs meet on neutral ground, most likely the cat will scratch the dogs noes and they'll leave each other alone from then on. or get an animal behaviorist. The best people to contact are your friends and family and see if they can look after them til shes sorted, he sounds like a right p***k!!! ...or go to the house when hes out and change all the locks


----------



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh, I would have been too afraid that one of the dogs would have lost an eye in the battle. Family, well apart from my daughter, they are all down in Cornwall or Essex. Friends, believe me, we did try but was a no go. She now has a house she is hoping to move into next week, very quickly arranged but no pets allowed. There is no back garden anyway, just a small yard at back of the house. Things are never easy.

Once again, I would like to express my gratitude at your concern and interest for these poor kitties. I am going to phone the lady at the rescue place in another week to see if they have new homes yet.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I really hope the poor little mites find a loving forever home  after all its not their fault


----------

